# Se puede convertir compresor de nevera en bomba de agua?



## MarioRRomYT (Mar 12, 2020)

Buenas tardes les quería comentar que he reciclado una antigua nevera de un vecino que se le había roto y la ha reemplazado. Quería preguntar qué puedo hacer con el compresor y si podía hacer una bomba de agua con ella. Ya que necesito una pequeña bomba para un experimento y es lo que tengo a mano. el agua va a circular por la bomba, Va a hacer un recorrido, va a ir a un recipiente y de ahí de nuevo a la bomba.
Espero sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2020)

No puedes meterle agua a una bocha-motocompresor , si puedes comprimir aire.


----------



## MarioRRomYT (Mar 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No puedes meterle agua a una bocha-motocompresor , si puedes comprimir aire.


Ah bueno gracias.
Tendré que conseguir una bomba de agua entonces


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2020)

Una de desagüe de lavarropas ?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2020)

No rotundo, salvo que el Angelito diga lo contrario


----------

